# SciTE Syntax-Highlighting



## Radhad (13. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite bei meinem neuen Arbeitgeber mit Debian Etch und wollte mal als Editor den SciTE ausprobieren (für überwiegend PHP), da ich vim etwas umständlich finde (vor allem da ich ausser Windows-Welt komme). Daher wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand weiß, wie man das Syntax-Highlighting umstellen kann, also wo ich das finde. Bisher hab ich nur rausgefunden, dass die Farben in RGB wie #990099 angegeben werden, ob Fett & Kursiv auch gehen weiß ich nicht. Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar 


Gruß Radhad


----------

